# Just booked initial consultation



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Just thought I'd say hello   - as I am going to be joining you all on your journeys soon.....

I have just booked our initial consultation appointment for 3rd July..... not quite sure what to expect and feeling a little bit nervous about it all to be honest.

Lisa


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Lisa

Your in the right place, we are a welcoming bunch and its good to see new "faces" in there too  

Try not to worry too much about things, easy for me to say I know i remember when we first went TERRIFIED LOL ! but really they are lovely there and put you at ease

What treatment have you had so far ? do you know what your having now ? where are you from Lisa, we are having a meet soon and your more than welcome to come along and join us all.. its really good xx

Andrea xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome to the mad house lisa


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes - and for the invite! 

I've had quite a few tests so far. We've been trying for about 3 years or so. Hubby all ok, my tubes all ok - but I have "hit'n'miss" ovulation. 

Have just finished my 7th cycle of Clomid - ovulated on 4 of my 6 cycles so far - 2 more to go. Had a pelvic scan a couple of weeks ago just to check for PCOS (no symptoms - so hope thats just to eliminate it!) and go back for the results next week. Just started on Xenicol to try and lose a bit of weight and been having reflexology.    

I live in Newport now (so been treated at the Gwent till now) but am from Cardiff originally. Not really sure what treatment we'll be having yet...... but hoping to self-fund one attempt of something whilst waiting on the old NHS list.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im from newport too! best of luck for your treatment july will be here before you know it


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome Lisa, it's good to chat to new members.

Good luck with your results and tx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome lisa hope to speak to you around the boards soon hugs emmaxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya taffy girl and welcome to the madness lol

they might want to try IUI first, it can be very daunting, if you have any questions write them down when you think of them

any questions just ask away


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome *wave*  

You're in the right place - lots of support and plenty of experiences to share x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffygirl

how you feeling with your appointment getting nearer?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

OK - and feeling quite positive about it all at the moment 

I'm concentrating on trying to lose a bit of weight (easier said than done) to keep myself from stressing about it - Going to join weight watchers with my mum this weekend - never tried it before but getting nowhere with anything else so worth a try. 

Still keeping my fingers crossed that it will happen naturally (well - with the help of the Clomid!!) this month now the appointment is booked


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck with the clomid


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Good luck Taffy x


----------

